
Correcting statistical biases - edtrudeau
http://andrewgelman.com/2015/11/06/correcting-rising-morbidity-and-mortality-in-midlife-among-white-non-hispanic-americans-in-the-21st-century-to-account-for-bias-in/
======
huac
Here is a followup update: [http://andrewgelman.com/2015/11/06/age-adjustment-
mortality-...](http://andrewgelman.com/2015/11/06/age-adjustment-mortality-
update/)

